# Sale Items at Rabbit Valley Comics



## RabbitValley (Apr 1, 2009)

*Sale and Clearance Items:*

_Buy It By the Box - 10.00_ We're offering a box (12" x 9" x 2") of items from our _Vast Catalog of Other Good Stuffâ„¢_. Inside the box will be a random assortment of comics including familiar titles such as _Furrlough, Sheba, Usagi Yojimbo,_ and many more. 
_Buy it by the Pound - $1.00_ The promotion that started it all! The concept is simple, a pound of comics from our treasure trove of furry goodness will be shipped for each item  ordered.

*Newest Items to the Store:*

_Cocktails: Winter 2008 - $13.95_
_Spooo Presents Issue #18: Life in the Co-Op - $5.00_

Rabbit Valley


----------

